# The Fallen Shall Rise Again!!!



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Been away for a WHILE now, I apologize my Friends!!! I am currently doing a abbreviated fullbody routine with 1 accesory bodypart thrown in each workout, I will alter and cut or add as I see fit, you know me, HYBRID all the way Baby!!! I work out on a M-F-W-M-F-W etc. routine, that works best for me!!!

I am a HUGE stickler to rep cadence, and mine are as follows:

6 count negative
slight pause (mostly so NO momentum is used!!!)
Explode (with control - usually about a 2 count)
Pause for a 2 count 
rinse and repeat!!!

Todays workout

Squats
315x10
Seated Row
Plate#10x10
Incline DB Bench
65x10
DB Laterals
25x8
DONE!!!

Walked on treadmill for 15 minutes afterwards!!!

#'s are not up to par, coming back after a 2 week layoff, was bummed because the contest I was training for I can no longer do due to the meds I take for asthma  I was told some might consider that an advantage, my advantage is I CAN BREATH!!! 

Oh well, I felt sorry for myself, but am back now, might do a show in Des Moines next May, not sure but might!!!

Anyway, I wont bore you with the warmups or stuff like that, those who know me know how I do what I do, LoL!!!

Any questions or criticisms, fire away Gang, I'm back!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> , was bummed because the contest I was training for I can no longer do due to the meds I take for asthma  I was told some might consider that an advantage, my advantage is I CAN BREATH!!!



Huh? That's weird. If it's a steroidal type of med for asthma, those generally have no performance enhancing effects. They're not anabolic.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to see you back here again, Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Seanp156 said:


> Huh? That's weird. If it's a steroidal type of med for asthma, those generally have no performance enhancing effects. They're not anabolic.



Thats what I said, but apparently Albuterol is a relative of Clenbuterol, and it would look as if I am trying to mask it, or just didn't "come off" in time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Good to see you back here again, Arch.



Thanks my Friend, good to be back!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2009)

let the smiting of all evil doers and slackers commence again!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> let the smiting of all evil doers and slackers commence again!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2009)

AA - Good to see you return.  Your negative six count has to be hard !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Arch!  How's things?  Glad to see you posting again


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> AA - Good to see you return.  Your negative six count has to be hard !!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, glad to be back!!! It can be VERY humbling!!!



katt said:


> Hey Arch!  How's things?  Glad to see you posting again


Things are goin good, thanks for the welcome back!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Arch, great to see you back!  How is the family? 

I just started posting again myself....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Arch, great to see you back!  How is the family?
> 
> I just started posting again myself....



Family is good, hope all is well with you and yours too my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2009)

Gearin up for another w/o tomorrow!!!

Might throw a little of Pre-X in there and some r/p, we'll see how the Angelman feels!!!

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

Arch is back!

how are things?

looks like you're back in old form quickly


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> Arch is back!
> 
> how are things?
> 
> looks like you're back in old form quickly



Doin Good, thanks for askin!!! I'll get back to my form soon, Goin at it a little different this time around 


Todays workout :

Rep Cadence
6 count negative/slight pause/explode(with control)/2 count pause

Legs
Extensions
210x11
immediatly to:
Flex Leg Press
410x9

Back
Seated Rows
Plate #11x11

Chest
Dips
BWx13

Biceps
BB Curls
65x13

Done in @ 10 minutes!!!

Wanted to do Rack Deads for back, but some YAHOO was doin CURLS in the Rack!!! Oh well, next time!!!

Will follow this abbreviated Fullbody routine 1 more time I think on next wed so I can do triceps with the fullbody, then I'm contemplating going into a FULL out onslaught with Heavy Duty!!!

Any questions or criticisms are welcomed, hope all is well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

Solid as usual!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

....did you give him 'the LOOK'??? make him wilt in place?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Wanted to do Rack Deads for back, but some YAHOO was doin CURLS in the Rack!!!



And you didn't smite him?    Are you mellowing?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, Yeah, definatly mellowing!!!

Today

Back/Biceps
Rack Deads (Bars just below knee level)
405x9

Straight Arm Pushdowns
100x11

immediatly to:

Seated Rows
Plate #11x7
r/p
x1
r/p
x1

BB Curls
70x9

Walked for 10 minutes on treadmill
4 incline
4 speed

Thats it, think I spent more time on the treadmill than the workout LoL!!!

Its still fun to watch them look at me like "Thats it"??? 

Questions and/or criticism welcomed!!!

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thats it, think I spent more time on the treadmill than the workout LoL!!!
> 
> Its still fun to watch them look at me like "Thats it"???
> 
> ...


 does that help?


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2009)

I like Rack Deads... they are probably one of my fav's.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

...see...'cause I hate 'em! I stacked up two piles of 45lb plates 3 high to get a decent ROM....don't feel like I was getting as much as a full ROM dead.
I miss a bar that I used t be able to use  at an old gym. It had that 'U' in the middle and missed my shins complately.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

so how long did it take for you to destroy yourself on that workout, Arch? lol

looking strong

wish I could do rack pulls. the squat rack I have to use now does not have adjustable things by your knee, and the ones at the school gym I go to during the school year do not go low enough


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Mondays workout

Legs/Abs

RC=6 count/slight pause/Explode under control/2 count

Squats
325x11

Leg Xtensions
220x9
immediatly to:
Flex Leg Press
410x11

Flex Toe Press
250x13

Abs
Flex Abs
175x17

Walk on treadmill for 15 minutes
incline 4
speed 4

DONE!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

So how long did that workout take?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> So how long did that workout take?



About 10 minutes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2009)

slacker!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with Burner... You need to up the intensity a bit Arch


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> slacker!







JerseyDevil said:


> I agree with Burner... You need to up the intensity a bit Arch





Yesterday
8.7.09

Chest/Delts/Tri's

RC=6/pause/Explode (under control)/2

Chest
Incline DB Press
80x13

Flex Pec Dec (Slight Incline)
170x5
immediatly to:
Dips
BWx4

Flex Laterals
175x10

Seated Overhead DB Extensions
95x9

Walked = 15 minutes
Speed = 4.0
Incline 4.0

Done with workout in @10 minutes!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2009)

...in a word: WOW


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a helluva lot of volume in 10 minutes!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad to see you are still in top form, Archie!

Seriously, we should get together sometime soon.  I could use some smiting to get me back on track.

I'm up at 70 and 270 for work now.  Where you at?  What's your schedule like?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...in a word: WOW


Your TOO kind!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> That is a helluva lot of volume in 10 minutes!


Nah, Volume and I do not co-exist, LoL!!!



Pylon said:


> Glad to see you are still in top form, Archie!
> 
> Seriously, we should get together sometime soon.  I could use some smiting to get me back on track.
> 
> I'm up at 70 and 270 for work now.  Where you at?  What's your schedule like?


I'm still in the Westport area, what are your hours??? Would love to get together!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I'm still in the Westport area, what are your hours??? Would love to get together!!!



Jus' regular working man hours, I guess.  I'm in town this week, on the road the next, then back for a bit.  

What's your schedule like?  I could hang around after work if that makes it easier.  Where are you lifting these days?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Your TOO kind!!!


just gotta call 'em as I see 'em!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2009)

No workout today, thats what happens after only 3 hours of sleep, because of Front Row CENTER for CRUE Fest!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

A friend of mine lives close enough to have listened to the show from his back porch.  

How was the show?


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Archangel, I like the quotes on your signture


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2009)

Pylon said:


> A friend of mine lives close enough to have listened to the show from his back porch.
> 
> How was the show?


The show was AMAZING!!! I'm a HUGE Crue Head, but I have to say, Godsmack was FANTASTIC!!!



sara said:


> Archangel, I like the quotes on your signture


Thank you Sara, they are two of my favorites and ones I use daily for motivation!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2009)

OOps, forgot w/o from yesterday!!!

Legs/Abs

RC=6/pause/Xplode with control/2

Still tired from Concert, so bear with me....

Squats
335x10

Hypers (holding a pre-loaded 50 BB)
50x5

Toe Press
260x13

Flex Ab Machine
200x12

Done...............

Quick and abbreviated like I like!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice work as always.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2009)

excellent squats Arch, 335 is 

Motley Crue and Godsmack in the same concert? how is your hearing now? lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2009)

Good looking squats buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent squats Arch, 335 is
> 
> Motley Crue and Godsmack in the same concert? how is your hearing now? lol


wow...musta been a heckuva concert!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Arch, you're truly the king of HIT workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Ears are doin good, I can finally hear 100% LoL!!! It was a FANTASTIC show, The Crue are AWESOME and Godsmack was Incredible!!!

Todays workout

Back/Biceps

RC=6/pause/explode under control/2


Rack Deads (Pins just below knee level)
405x12

Stiff armed pushdowns
60/60x10
immediatly to:

Seated Cable CG Rows
Plate #11x9
r/p
1
r/p
1

BB Curls
80x8

DONE
Walked for 15 minutes
Incline 4.0
Speed 4.0


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Well played indeed sir!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike Mentzer would be proud!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

You guys are too kind, Thank you!!! Considering mixing up the routine again, "Suprise, Suprise" LoL!!!

Thinking about :

(M)Back/Chest/auxilliary body part(delts)
(F)Legs/Abs
(W)Back/Chest/auxilliary body part(triceps)
(M)Legs/Abs
(F)Back/Chest/auxilliary body part(biceps)
(W)Legs/Abs
(M)repeat...

What thinks you???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> What thinks you???



This is going to be a high volume routine, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> This is going to be a high volume routine, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


>



That's what I thought.     Arch's version of a high volume workout is when the music is turned up loud.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> That's what I thought.     Arch's version of a high volume workout is when the music is turned up loud.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

that setup definitely looks like an Arch-esque workout!

looking good in here man


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello ALL, decided to go with the Tried and True Heavy Duty routine, with a "Twist Of Angel" LoL!!!

Workout 1
Back/Chest

Workout 2 
Legs/Abs

Workout 3
Delts/Biceps/Triceps

It will be on a M,F,W,M,F,W etc. schedule(every 4-5 days will be a workout)

So it will look like this:

M-Back/Chest
F-Legs/Abs
W-Delts/Biceps/Triceps
M-Legs/Abs
F-Back/Chest
W-Legs/Abs
M-Delts/Biceps/Triceps
F-Legs/Abs
etc...
Legs are always seperating the Upper body movements!!!

Starting it this wed!!!

GOD Speed you ALL,

Archie


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you thinking about a competition in the near future?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you thinking about a competition in the near future?



I was doing one this October, but found out my asthma medication would get me disqualified, I was told others might view it as an advantage 

I said advantage??? The only advantage is I can BREATHE!!! 

So I'm shooting for one possibly next May, in Iowa!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Where was the comp at?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I was doing one this October, but found out my asthma medication would get me disqualified, I was told others might view it as an advantage
> 
> I said advantage??? The only advantage is I can BREATHE!!!
> 
> So I'm shooting for one possibly next May, in Iowa!!!


That's some bovine biscuits!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE=Malley;1922183]Where was the comp at?[/QUOTE]
Here in O'Fallon



Burner02 said:


> That's some bovine biscuits!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I was doing one this October, but found out my asthma medication would get me disqualified, I was told others might view it as an advantage
> 
> I said advantage??? The only advantage is I can BREATHE!!!



Yeah, no fair breathing Arch.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Good looking routine, Arch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's some bovine biscuits!



  Is that some Afghanistan treat?


----------



## Double D (Aug 26, 2009)

O'Fallon Mo?


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

Malley said:


> O'Fallon Mo?



That's a yes.  If you need any further info, you can always ask the people at the Chesterfield IHOP.  They've been known to weep at the sight of Archie after a comp.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2009)

Pylon said:


> That's a yes.  If you need any further info, you can always ask the people at the Chesterfield IHOP.  They've been known to weep at the sight of Archie after a comp.



 You know it Pylon!!!

Todays workout (Legs/Abs)
Going with a Push/Legs/Pull/Legs/Push/Legs/Pull/Legs etc.

Squats (Just above Parallel, partials of sorts???)
405x20
r/p
405x4
r/p
405x1

Leg Extensions
230x5

Immediatly to:

Flex Leg Press
470x7

Toe Presses
290x9

Hypers
40x7

Hi-Incline Situps
BWx7

DONE

Walked on treadmill 
10 Minutes
4.5 Incline
4.0 Speed

Critiques and questions are welcome!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Squats (Just above Parallel, partials of sorts???)
> 405x20
> r/p
> 405x4
> ...





You're getting up into Tom Platz territory.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're getting up into Tom Platz territory.



 I wish!!!

Again, those where only like a 12" range of motion, I am seriously considering seeing how many Full range reps I can get!!!

Thanks for the positive feedback though my Friend, MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 1, 2009)

405 for 20? Holy shit!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

Malley said:


> 405 for 20? Holy shit!



Again, only like 12" ROM though!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Still!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still!



Thanks my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2009)

wow...partials or not...WOW!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Burner!!!

Ok guys, I need some help here...

I want to go with a certain idea here, I want to go with 3 main movements with an auxilliary movement, so only 4 exercises per workout, however here is my dilemma,

I want to do certain movements in this routine,
Ex:

workout 1 
Horizontal Push-Upperbody
Horizontal Pull-Upperbody
Squats
Aux(Delts)

workout 2
Vertical Push-Upperbody
Vertical Pull-Upperbody
Leg Press
Aux(Biceps)

workout 3
repeat workout 1
Aux(Triceps)

Is this a sound concept???
Should I mix them up instead of keeping them the same,
ex:
Horizontal Push-Upperbody
Vertical Pull-Upperbody
Legs
Aux

Am I making sense???


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2009)

Thinking of something like this:

Workout 1 (Horizontal Upperbody Movements)
Incline Press (BB)
Seated Rows
Squats
Delts

Workout 2 (Vertical Upperbody Movements)
Dips
Rack Deads
Leg Press
Biceps

Workout 3 (combine Horizontal and Vertical)
Incline Press (DB)
Pullups
Squats
Triceps

rinse and repeat....

Does this routine make sense???


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 4, 2009)

No one wants to help me???


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Heya archi lookin good buddy!  I dig the workouts!

As for some help...Ive always been a fan of opposing mvoements if I have to.  My workouts are a 2 month cycle and I vary my planes and movements A because I feel it works better for me b/c I can put maximu effort into all my workouts and I'm not fatigued from secondary work and B my shoulder can't handle to much work on one plane.  I could never do dips then pulldowns then high rows then deadlifts.  Mys houlder would get beat up from all angles instead of back and forth like I do now.

Not sure if it helos just throwing out what i would do for my case!  Everyone is different...not sure the science between which is beter but I know what i would do.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input Bolt, this concept is new to me, so I'm throwing it out there!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty much sounds like you got the idea.  I wouldn't consider a rack deadlift a vertical pull (It's still a lower body movement really), but I don't think it works badly there.  You are still getting a lot of stimulation on everything on your upper back.  The idea is balance, so I think what you have is fine.

Have you considered using unilateral movements for the low body, like a lunge, instead of one of the other lower body movements?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thanks for the input Bolt, this concept is new to me, so I'm throwing it out there!!!


heh...you said 'bolt'...reminds me of the movie, Bolt.
Now I'm gonna see DB post...I'll think: Zoom, zoom...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Two thumbs up.  That is a good looking routine.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 7, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> Pretty much sounds like you got the idea.  I wouldn't consider a rack deadlift a vertical pull (It's still a lower body movement really), but I don't think it works badly there.  You are still getting a lot of stimulation on everything on your upper back.  The idea is balance, so I think what you have is fine.
> 
> Have you considered using unilateral movements for the low body, like a lunge, instead of one of the other lower body movements?


I appreciate your input CP, I guess I never really looked at the RD as a lower body movement, I guess cause it fries my upper back/traps area, so I assumed it was an upper body movement, but if its ok, then I'll keep her!!!
Never really tried Lunges, are they a Total leg movement, or more of a quad or ham movement??? Interesting though, I just might have to try that!!!



Burner02 said:


> heh...you said 'bolt'...reminds me of the movie, Bolt.
> Now I'm gonna see DB post...I'll think: Zoom, zoom...


Still havn't seen this, I know, whats wrong with me, I have an 8 yr old daughter who has seen it 20 times, LoL!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Two thumbs up.  That is a good looking routine.


Thanks JD, gonna start that next month, finishing out this month on my current Push/Legs/Pull/Legs etc!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I guess I never really looked at the RD as a lower body movement, I guess cause it fries my upper back/traps area, so I assumed it was an upper body movement,



I also think of a rack DL as more upper body, since I feel the lifting from the floor hits the lower body.  But if you eliminate the lower part of the lift, it seems to be more of an upper body lift.    OK, now I'm confused.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Still havn't seen this, I know, whats wrong with me, I have an 8 yr old daughter who has seen it 20 times, LoL!!!


Its actually one of my favorite animated/CGI movies.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Is this a sound concept???
> Should I mix them up instead of keeping them the same,
> ex:
> Horizontal Push-Upperbody
> ...



Yes.
No.
Yes.





My preference would be not to mix, ie, keep horizontal push/pull together and vertical push/pull together.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2009)

Lunges hit everything pretty hard.  However, it does depend on the type of lunge and the stride length.  A longer stride tends to make the movement more hip-dominant.  Walking lunges and reverse lunges also tend to be more hip-dominant, while the forward lunge moves along the continuum toward quad-dominance.  Like I say though, any variation is great.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I also think of a rack DL as more upper body, since I feel the lifting from the floor hits the lower body.  But if you eliminate the lower part of the lift, it seems to be more of an upper body lift.    OK, now I'm confused.


LoL!!! Glad I'm not alone!!! 



Burner02 said:


> Its actually one of my favorite animated/CGI movies.


 Will have to check it out!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Yes.
> No.
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Completely understand, and am gonna use them the right way!!! Makes more sense that way too!!! 



CowPimp said:


> Lunges hit everything pretty hard.  However, it does depend on the type of lunge and the stride length.  A longer stride tends to make the movement more hip-dominant.  Walking lunges and reverse lunges also tend to be more hip-dominant, while the forward lunge moves along the continuum toward quad-dominance.  Like I say though, any variation is great.


Got it, thanks again CP, much appreciated!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel like spewing some words of wisdom. You can analyze all you want...

But imo.... it is far more the lifter doing the split, rather then the split the lifter chooses to do.  Does that make sense?  In otherwords, working hard is way more important then the actual workout chosen.

And Arch buddy, you do it 112%


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

Right now I dont feel like thinking to give you a hand.....been working on routines all day, kinda spent. I will look tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I feel like spewing some words of wisdom. You can analyze all you want...
> 
> But imo.... it is far more the lifter doing the split, rather then the split the lifter chooses to do.  Does that make sense?  In otherwords, working hard is way more important then the actual workout chosen.
> 
> And Arch buddy, you do it 112%


Makes perfect sense to me!!! Thank you for the advice, and for the motivation my Friend!!!



Malley said:


> Right now I dont feel like thinking to give you a hand.....been working on routines all day, kinda spent. I will look tomorrow.


LoL!!! I hear ya!!!

Today
Legs/Abs

Squats (Just above parallel)
455x13
r/p
455x5
r/p
455x1

Leg Extensions
230x7
immediatly to:
Nautilus Leg Press
490x1 (10 count negative)
r/p
490x1 (10 count negative)
r/p
490x1 (5 count negative)
r/p
490x1 (Just tried to not slam the weight)

Nautilus Toe Press
300x11

Hypers
40x9

Abs
Leg raise (Held in the legs out position)
20 count

immediatly to:
Nautilus Abs
200x7

DONE

Walked on treadmill
10 minutes
Incline-4.0
Speed-4.0

MY WHEELS HURT!!!
Had the pins in right at parallel, tapped the pins a couple times during the set, just trying to see how low I can get comfortably, next time i MIGHT try full ATG, but not sure!!!

Negatives in the Leg press where tuff, the last rep I could barely hold the weight from crashing down, LoL!!! My partner was saying "Yeah, thats what I wanna see"!!!

Comments,question, critiques are ALL welcome!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

i guess I will just never understand how in the hell people like you can squat so much damn weight! I mean that's ridiculous there Archie.   How do you do it?  Honestly, I am so confused, are there some people who just anatomically aren't built to squat and therefore will never put up big numbers?  Is it something everyone can do?  I mean, I know I haven't trained the squat my whole life, but I have put a good 8 or so years into training it, and I have gotten nowhere.

Do back issues play a role? I have slight scoliosis?  Maybe my leg length compared to my torso length is the problem?  My torso is short compared to my legs?  Do i just suck?  you would think, even after messing around with all different types of routines that I should be doing better than I am.  385 tops at a powerlifting meet?  Geez, I am 215 pounds, that sucks balls.  I think the best multi rep set I've ever done was like 345 x 2.

Do you have any suggestions, I mean I really can't get any progress on it.  Bench at least I got up to like 350ish and deads I did over 500 at the meet last year, so I know I've done ok on those, but squats are like my achilles heel, I just can't get into the 300s, let alone 400 like you.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

...pretty ri-donk-u-lous up in here, Arch!
I saw a pic of a female with STG squats w/ 4 plates! WTF??? And she didn't look like a she-man...she looked like a woman...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> i guess I will just never understand how in the hell people like you can squat so much damn weight! I mean that's ridiculous there Archie.   How do you do it?  Honestly, I am so confused, are there some people who just anatomically aren't built to squat and therefore will never put up big numbers?  Is it something everyone can do?  I mean, I know I haven't trained the squat my whole life, but I have put a good 8 or so years into training it, and I have gotten nowhere.
> 
> Do back issues play a role? I have slight scoliosis?  Maybe my leg length compared to my torso length is the problem?  My torso is short compared to my legs?  Do i just suck?  you would think, even after messing around with all different types of routines that I should be doing better than I am.  385 tops at a powerlifting meet?  Geez, I am 215 pounds, that sucks balls.  I think the best multi rep set I've ever done was like 345 x 2.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions, I mean I really can't get any progress on it.  Bench at least I got up to like 350ish and deads I did over 500 at the meet last year, so I know I've done ok on those, but squats are like my achilles heel, I just can't get into the 300s, let alone 400 like you.


I have always loved squats, from High school all the way to now!!! It was the one movement I could hang with the big boys on the team you know!!! Where do you place the bar, I place it on my lower traps, not my neck, my stance is slightly wider than shoulders, any narrower and my hips explode!!! I also point my toes out slightly as well, I am 6'2" and weigh just about 230 (I know, I gotta lotta weight to lose), some people just cant do certain lifts (movements) that others can, my partner and I have the same leg length, but his torso is longer than mine, and he has problems with squats, but not deads, I have no problem with squats, but Deads DESTROY me, hence the reason I do Rack Deads!!! My only suggestion would be something you have no desire to do, LoL!!! Stay away from the volume, or..... Just do a few warm up sets on squats, and then give it ALL you got on 1 ALL OUT set on squats, then rest your legs for a minimum of 4 days, sorry my friend, thats my only idea!!!



Burner02 said:


> ...pretty ri-donk-u-lous up in here, Arch!
> I saw a pic of a female with STG squats w/ 4 plates! WTF??? And she didn't look like a she-man...she looked like a woman...


LoL!!! My ONLY lift I truly enjoy!!! There was a woman at my old gym who would squat, all the guys where googoo at her, I was amazed at the amount of weight she put up, and she was little bitty!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...pretty ri-donk-u-lous up in here, Arch!
> I saw a pic of a female with STG squats w/ 4 plates! WTF??? And she didn't look like a she-man...she looked like a woman...



Our girl "built" here squats like with 4 plates and she looks amazing!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

sara said:


> Our girl "built" here squats like with 4 plates and she looks amazing!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

sara said:


> Our girl "built" here squats like with 4 plates and she looks amazing!


she's not a girl...I have this theory..she's a Cyberdine T-3500 Terminator. Luckily, it seems someone intercepted her and reprogrammed her to be a force of good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

sara said:


> Our girl "built" here squats like with 4 plates and she looks amazing!



Is this for real?  built is squatting 405?


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> she's not a girl...I have this theory..she's a Cyberdine T-3500 Terminator. Luckily, it seems someone intercepted her and reprogrammed her to be a force of good.



I better not be on her bad side then


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this for real?  built is squatting 405?



Oh yea.. ask her


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

But those squats are really ridiculous! Nice work!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry guys, life got kinda busy, only had one workout this week (Monday), taking the rest of the week off, and starting back up on next wed!!! Going out of town this weekend, leaving friday morning and Riding up to Anemosa, Iowa with my Father-In-Law!!! We are gonna check out the Motorcycle museum and J&P Cycle up there, really looking forward to HITing the road and relaxing!!! Not sure if I'm gonna do that program I came up with or not yet, getting the diet in check, and possibly shooting for a contest next May in Des Moines, Iowa!!!

Mondays workout :

Chest/Delts/Triceps

RC=6/2/Explode/2 
Incline DB Press
100x9

Pec Dec (Nautilus Incline)
130x7

immediatly to:

Dips
BWx6
r/p
2
r/p
1

Nautilus Laterals
145x9

immediatly to:

Nautilus Overhead Press
140x7

Seated Overhead DB Extensions
110x8

DONe, walked for 15 Minutes
4.0 Incline
4.0 Speed

Comments, Criticisms, ALL welcome!!!

Walking on the treadmill took longer than my workout, LoL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Sorry guys, life got kinda busy, only had one workout this week (Monday), taking the rest of the week off, and starting back up on next wed!!! Going out of town this weekend, leaving friday morning and Riding up to Anemosa, Iowa with my Father-In-Law!!! We are gonna check out the Motorcycle museum and J&P Cycle up there, really looking forward to HITing the road and relaxing!!! Not sure if I'm gonna do that program I came up with or not yet, getting the diet in check, and possibly shooting for a contest next May in Des Moines, Iowa!!!
> 
> Mondays workout :
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that workout.... ENJOY the trip!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

You driving or riding?
I've been scouring craigslist for late model Yamaha R1's....it's perfect weather for riding here...and I'm jonesing HARD to ride...thinking of moving up to a liter size...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, your workouts still take less time than my warmups.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nothing wrong with that workout.... ENJOY the trip!


Thanks JD, much appreciated!!!



Burner02 said:


> You driving or riding?
> I've been scouring craigslist for late model Yamaha R1's....it's perfect weather for riding here...and I'm jonesing HARD to ride...thinking of moving up to a liter size...


Riding!!! Can't wait, gonna be 300 miles ONE WAY!!! Lookin forward to it, I have a Honda 1300VTX C, this is my first long ride!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, your workouts still take less time than my warmups.


 Oh my, no wonder people look at me like "Thats it"???


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Sorry guys, life got kinda busy, only had one workout this week (Monday), taking the rest of the week off, and starting back up on next wed!!! Going out of town this weekend, leaving friday morning and Riding up to Anemosa, Iowa with my Father-In-Law!!! We are gonna check out the Motorcycle museum and J&P Cycle up there, really looking forward to HITing the road and relaxing!!! Not sure if I'm gonna do that program I came up with or not yet, getting the diet in check, and possibly shooting for a contest next May in Des Moines, Iowa!!!



*Very Nice!*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Riding!!! Can't wait, gonna be 300 miles ONE WAY!!! Lookin forward to it, I have a Honda 1300VTX C, this is my first long ride!!!
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun!
> > I still think about getting a cruiser...but with the 2-seat convertible...doesn't make sense...the spor bike is great for short trips...3-4 hours of hard riding or a day of leisure thru the mountains...but after that...oof.


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang Archie Ive never had success with hit training, but it obviously works for you! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 23, 2009)

sara said:


> *Very Nice!*


It was, had a GREAT time!!!



Burner02 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> I still think about getting a cruiser...but with the 2-seat convertible...doesn't make sense...the spor bike is great for short trips...3-4 hours of hard riding or a day of leisure thru the mountains...but after that...oof.


Never catch me on a sport bike, I'm a Croooooooooooooooooooooozin type of Rider , LoL!!!



Malley said:


> Dang Archie Ive never had success with hit training, but it obviously works for you! Keep up the hard work.


Different strokes for different folks my Friend, Thanks for the positive comments, Best wishes to you as well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2009)

Keep on, keeping on


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2009)

Archangel said:


> It was, had a GREAT time!!!
> 
> 
> Never catch me on a sport bike, I'm a Croooooooooooooooooooooozin type of Rider , LoL!!!
> ...


Wel...you never catch me on my sport bike..... see? eh??? Like the play on words?


I like the idea of a cruiser...but I've got that two seat convertible...
now...if I could have a cruiser, sport bike AND convertible...AND truck...I'd have to stay here a LONG time...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Wel...you never catch me on my sport bike..... see? eh??? Like the play on words?
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a cruiser...but I've got that two seat convertible...
> now...if I could have a cruiser, sport bike AND convertible...AND truck...I'd have to stay here a LONG time...





I hear ya my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 28, 2009)

Today
Legs/Chest/Biceps

Squats
495x8

Leg Press
490x10
r/p
2
r/p
1

Incline Bench Press
225x8
r/p
3
r/p
2

Pec Dec
130x7

Preacher Curls (cable)
Plate #9 x 6

DONE

Walk on Treadmill
10 Minutes
4.5 Incline
4.0 Speed

RC=5/2/Explode/2

With the exception of squats, no pause anywhere, just a 5 count on the negative!!!

Comments or criticisms welcomed!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2009)

...back in the saddle again, Easy Rider?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Today
> Legs/Chest/Biceps
> 
> Squats
> ...


You go Arch!


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

Just ridiculous squats!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! Doin a different routine now, so feelin the weights out for now, the Squats really felt heavy, hopefully because it was my first return in almost 2 weeks or so, will be ready next time to get a better result!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

Great workout!!   

oh yeah, on Burners journal I was the one that asked him to be my friend..

and you know there are 500 Mike Stevens on Facebook?  PM me your email addy so I can look you up..   But I'm NOT playing Mafia Wars... lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Doin a different routine now, so feelin the weights out for now, the Squats really felt heavy, hopefully because it was my first return in almost 2 weeks or so, will be ready next time to get a better result!!!


um...yeah...'cause when I am trying out a new routnie, I put nearly 500lbs on my back.
Stop dilly-dally-ing around and make an effort, would ya? Sheesh!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> um...yeah...'cause when I am trying out a new routnie, I put nearly 500lbs on my back.
> Stop dilly-dally-ing around and make an effort, would ya? Sheesh!



Cut him some slack, Burner.  He was just starting out easy.


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> u'm...yeah...'cause when I am trying out a new routnie, I put nearly 500lbs on my back.
> Stop dilly-dally-ing around and make an effort, would ya? Sheesh!



Really? I am 5'3'' and used to leg press 375 lbs 15 reps! 
I read your leg pressing log , be nice to Archy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2009)

Malley said:


> Just ridiculous squats!



No doubt  

Nice work AA!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

Archie! Ditto on what Katt said!Man, there are a lot of Mike Stevens! I know...only ONE Archie!
I gave up after the 1st 100. 
So, you will either have to:
1) Change your name to Lenny Lipshitz
2) Add either Katt or myself or someone else so we can find ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

sara said:


> Really? I am 5'3'' and used to leg press 375 lbs 15 reps!
> I read your leg pressing log , be nice to Archy


whatcha trying to say?
And...I"m always nice to Archie....everybody else to...


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 1, 2009)

katt said:


> Great workout!!
> 
> oh yeah, on Burners journal I was the one that asked him to be my friend..
> 
> and you know there are 500 Mike Stevens on Facebook?  PM me your email addy so I can look you up..   But I'm NOT playing Mafia Wars... lol



LOL yea Im about done with them damn facebook games!

Big archi damn fine work!  I hear ya on lifes crazy i had to re arrange my workouts tis week as well so I'm runnign behind!  Your workouts are sick as always man...keep it up!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone, Sara, I think he was bein silly, Burners AWESOME, so all is well!!!

Today 10-2-09

Back/Delts/Triceps

Rack Deads (pins right at knee level)
475x13

DB Pullovers
70x13

Hi-Rows
245x1
r/p
1
r/p
1
r/p
1

Overhead DB Shoulder Press
70x12

Overhead DB Extensions
110x10

DONE

Walked on treadmill for 10 minutes
5.0 Incline
4.5 Speed

Tried a Mentzer rest/pause with the Hi-Rows, and LOVED it, might incorporate that on the main lifts (Squats/Bench/Racks) not sure though, first go around with this routine, liked it, but not sold, we'll see LoL!!! 

Comments and Criticisms are welcome!!! Hope all is well, enjoy the weekend, I unfortunatly have to work a whole day tomorrow, so up at 4am another day, oh well......

GOD speed you ALL!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thank you everyone, Sara, I think he was bein silly, Burners AWESOME, so all is well!!!


I hope so


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

sara said:


> I hope so



 Good to know you got my back, you need me, I'm there!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Rack Deads (pins right at knee level)
> 475x13


  enuf said


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> enuf said



Thanks JD, appreciate that my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 5, 2009)

you should powerlift I think if you trained for it you would be unstoppable


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice work Arch  

ok, so I am playing Mafia Wars... but I just don't get it    I've fought 7 times and lost 6 of them... fought my boss twice and won..   did some rackets... 

whats the point?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> you should powerlift I think if you trained for it you would be unstoppable


 Thanks but no thanks, I just turned 40, and have no chance of competeing like that, but I appreciate your kind words my Friend!!!




katt said:


> Nice work Arch
> 
> ok, so I am playing Mafia Wars... but I just don't get it    I've fought 7 times and lost 6 of them... fought my boss twice and won..   did some rackets...
> 
> whats the point?



Thanks Katt!!!

You gotta build up your character and mafia, ALWAYS fight a lower opponent and one with less mafia members as you, add me, and others, you will be addicted, trust me!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thanks but no thanks, I just turned 40, and have no chance of competeing like that, but I appreciate your kind words my Friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I am in your mafia???  It says 16 people and you show up ??


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

katt said:


> I think I am in your mafia???  It says 16 people and you show up ??



Sweet, just to be safe, I'll send you a request again!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2009)

ok so tell me if I'm on the right track here....  since I'm new and all 

I go in and do jobs till my energy is down, then I come back later when it's restored to do more jobs.

Each time I put all my money in the bank, because I read somewhere that you can get it stolen...

when I get points, I am putting them toward energy first and then other things later..

Am I going in the right direction here?  I think I'm done fighting for a while


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

katt said:


> ok so tell me if I'm on the right track here....  since I'm new and all
> 
> I go in and do jobs till my energy is down, then I come back later when it's restored to do more jobs.
> 
> ...



Awesome, I personally put 2 in defense, 1 in attack, and 2 in energy for a while, you want a high defense so people cant attack you too easy!!! Also, when you buy buildings, get as many mafia mikes as you can, because they can't be robbed!!! I'm tellin ya girl, its addictive!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah I can see that... TOH wants me to quit playing it..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, I personally put 2 in defense, 1 in attack, and 2 in energy for a while, you want a high defense so people cant attack you too easy!!! Also, when you buy buildings, get as many mafia mikes as you can, because they can't be robbed!!! I'm tellin ya girl, its addictive!!!


WTF are you guys talking about?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

katt said:


> yeah I can see that... TOH wants me to quit playing it..


Told you,LoL!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> WTF are you guys talking about?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

Today 10-7-09

New routine for the next 6 weeks

"Crazy 8's"
8 rep limit
1 rep at a time
rest 8 seconds in between reps
8 count negative
Explode on the positive
2 count contraction

M,F,W,M,F,W schedule

Incline Bench
265x8 

Dips
BW+65x8

Pec Dec
205x8

Cybex Tricep Extensions
145x8

Cybex Abs
190x6

Walked on treadmill
10 minutes
5.0 Incline
4.0 Speed

DONE!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2009)

I like the new routine


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey, now I can call your workout crazy.    On the incline bench, are you racking the bar during the 8 second rest?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

sara said:


> I like the new routine


Thanks Sara, appreciate that!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Hey, now I can call your workout crazy.    On the incline bench, are you racking the bar during the 8 second rest?


 LoL!!! Yes, sorry, should have mentioned that!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 8, 2009)

So is that something like the cluster reps that Stewart is doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So is that something like the cluster reps that Stewart is doing?



Yes itis, VERY similar, mine is based on the "Rest/Pause" by Mike Mentzer, where it's your ALL out max for 1 rep, of course I do not do that much, I adjust a little lower, experimenting with it right now!!!



Anyway, been working like crazy, had no time to post until now, so here are my last 2 workouts, Mon - Back - Today - Legs

Mon:

Rack Deads (Pins right at knee level)
495x11

DB Pullovers (1 all out set)
80x11

Hi-Rows
205x7

Preacher Curls
70x14

Walked on treadmill
Incline:4.5
Speed:4.0


Today

Squats (Pins just above parallel)
505x10

Extensions
250x11

Toe Presses
350x6

DONE!!!
Walked on Treadmill : 10 Minutes
Incline:5.0
Speed:4.5

Squats... OMG, these felt HEAVY, I would do 1, and instead of racking (too much movement and would have robbed my strength) I would stand and take 2 big breaths and descend into another rep and repeat until I barely made it up on the last one!!!

Comments and or Critiques are welcome!!!

Also..............

Changing up my routine after next week, (doing chest on wed) then will be on a M,F schedule with Mondays beeing an Upper Body workout with Fridays being Lower!!!

Trying a new idea as well, what thinks you??? I will be using CG Pullups as a Bicep movement and doing them on Chest day (I suck at pullups, so thinking I will be stronger and fresher doing these on Chest day!!!

Dips for Triceps on Back day (same thinking as biceps)

So it will look like this:
Week 1
Monday
Back
Rack Deads
Pullovers
Hi-Rows
Dips
optional - Abs

Friday
Squats
Extensions
Leg Curls
Toe Presses
optional - Abs

Week 2
Monday
Chest/Delts
Incline Bench
Flyes
Overhead Press
Pullups
optional - Abs

Friday 
Same as above

Rinse and repeat...........

Just an idea!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't normally use the word dude, but dude...you're a freak. Haha. Never mind squatting, I think just the act of holding 505 lbs on my back would cause my body to spontaneously collapse into a pile of goo. Haha! I don't know if that's extremely inspiring or depressing to me (considering I currently max out using about half of whatever weight you would use warm up with, LOL), but keep up the awesome work, man!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> I don't normally use the word dude, but dude...you're a freak. Haha. Never mind squatting, I think just the act of holding 505 lbs on my back would cause my body to spontaneously collapse into a pile of goo. Haha! I don't know if that's extremely inspiring or depressing to me (considering I currently max out using about half of whatever weight you would use warm up with, LOL), but keep up the awesome work, man!



Thanks for the compliment, appreciate that!!! Do not sell yourself short my friend, Believe To Achieve, your doin great imo!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, have thought about it some more, what do you all think???

Week 1
Monday-*Upper Pull*
*Back*
Rack Deads
Pullovers 
Hi-Rows
Dips
optional - Abs

Friday-*Lower*
*Legs*
Squats
Extensions
Leg Curls
Toe Presses
optional - Abs

Week 2
Monday-*Upper Push*
*Chest*
Incline Bench
Flyes
CG Bench Press 
Pullups
optional - Abs

Friday 
Same as above

Don't forget I'm using CG Pullups as a bicep exercise and Dips as a tricep exercise on the opposite days, my thinking is to keep those muscles fresh and possibly improve on these exercises, not to mention the extra trickle effect for the other bodyparts!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

awesome! so....how long are these workouts?


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> awesome! so....how long are these workouts?





65 seconds with over lap in excersises


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

Push/Pull/Legs is one of the schemes I use, although I workout a little more frequently than what you will be doing.

With the amount of time off between workouts, I think that you can get away with the bicep/tricep switch.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> awesome! so....how long are these workouts?


@10 minutes 



WantItBad said:


> 65 seconds with over lap in excersises






Triple Threat said:


> Push/Pull/Legs is one of the schemes I use, although I workout a little more frequently than what you will be doing.
> 
> With the amount of time off between workouts, I think that you can get away with the bicep/tricep switch.


You people and your frequency 

Thats where I stand right now, gonna see if I change it before next week


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thats where I stand right now, gonna see if I change it before next week


you been taking after stewarts plan of daily routine changes?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Ok, have thought about it some more, what do you all think???
> 
> Week 1
> Monday-*Upper Pull*
> ...


Love the selection. How many warm up sets/reps?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you been taking after stewarts plan of daily routine changes?



One things for sure with The Angelman, and that's......

"Nothin' is for sure"!!!   

Going with a fullbody routine 3x/week using 2 alternating routines!!!

A
Squats
Pullups
Incline Bench
Shoulder Press
Preacher Curls
Overhead Extensions

B
Leg Press
Hi-Rows
Dips
Laterals
DB Hammer Curls
Close-Grip Bench Press

There you have it......

Critiques or comments welcomed!!!

GOD Speed you ALL!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

Are you going to do different variants for each exercises? Like for instance squat are you going to do back squats, then the next time hack squats, then the next time split squats......etc?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2009)

Double D said:


> Are you going to do different variants for each exercises? Like for instance squat are you going to do back squats, then the next time hack squats, then the next time split squats......etc?



Not going to do a variation, will be plain and stripped down, what you see is what you get so to speak!!! Will be one ALL out set, no extra or forced reps, will do each set till another rep just cant be done, then move on!!! Also will be upping the cardio as well (Will be jumping rope on off days) The next 6 weeks (starting on Monday of next week) will be a maintanance (Muscle) phase while cutting!!!

With the exception of wednesday the 28th, will skip my workout due to plans already made!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> A
> Squats
> Pullups
> Incline Bench
> ...


I LIKE it!  I have been moving closer to full body workouts and less time in the gym, and your selection is appealing to me.  I do like doing more warm up sets, but some of that is to warm up my arthritic elbows.  You probably already do, but can you list your warm up sets and indicate that, as well?

Gee, can Jersey be a HIT convert?  I will be following Arch.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you been taking after stewarts plan of daily routine changes?



touche


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> One things for sure with The Angelman, and that's......
> 
> "Nothin' is for sure"!!!
> 
> ...



if it's one set per exercise, then I think you should be ok with all those exercises each day.  I would switch the shoulder press and the laterals though, incline bench is pretty close to shoulder press, so maybe switch that up.  

Also, i think you should add in more back work to be honest.  I think the back can take a lot of exercises, so maybe do a pullup and row variation on each day.

I know you are doing this with the bodybuilding angle in mind, but I think you can do this much more effectively by eliminating some of the exercises and just adding, dare I say it, more sets of each.  Like a squat, bench variation, row variation on day one, and a deadlift variation, overhead press, and pullup on day two.

Or, ever given any thought to DC training?  That would be right up your alley archie


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I LIKE it!  I have been moving closer to full body workouts and less time in the gym, and your selection is appealing to me.  I do like doing more warm up sets, but some of that is to warm up my arthritic elbows.  You probably already do, but can you list your warm up sets and indicate that, as well?
> 
> Gee, can Jersey be a HIT convert?  I will be following Arch.


Oh believe me my Friend, I warmup EVERYTIME, I just don't post that, but will gladly post up what I do for you my Friend!!!

I usually do The big movers of that day, depending on the routine, but since it's a fullbody for a while, I will pick "The Big 3" and do 3 warmup sets each, something like this:
Fast pace to get the body AND mind ready for destruction LoL!!!
Squats 1x10,1x6,1x2
Hi-Rows 1x8,1x4,1x2
Pec Dec 1x8,1x4,1x2
Rotator Cuff work 1x20 (LIGHT DB's, only the 5#DB)

I do the Squat, then immediatly to the Back, then to the Chest, I go as fast as I can between the 3, with no rest as soon as I finish each its on to the next one, I go really slow with the reps, i warmup the joints REAL good this way, then when I'm done with each go around, my partner and I reload and I go again, then when I'm done with the big 3 warmups, I do a set of Cuff work, then I wait a couple of minutes, then go to WORK!!! Hope that helps, and would LOVE to have ya on the HIT Train my Friend!!!






Stewart14 said:


> if it's one set per exercise, then I think you should be ok with all those exercises each day.  I would switch the shoulder press and the laterals though, incline bench is pretty close to shoulder press, so maybe switch that up.
> 
> Also, i think you should add in more back work to be honest.  I think the back can take a lot of exercises, so maybe do a pullup and row variation on each day.
> 
> ...



Good points my Friend, I'm really not approaching this to grow, but more as a maintanance program to strip away some bodyfat!!! I thought about switching the presses with laterals, but the presses and dips in the same workout, really kill my shoulder, so we will see!!!

I have done the DC training, and I liked it ALOT, but going a different route this go around, so thats why I think I will be ok, we'll see, I just might not be able to complete this, just an experiment I'm trying!!!

Yes, it is only 1 set per exercise!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Arch!  That is helpful.

I like DC training as well.  imo, it must be cycled in and out, too intense as a regular routine.  In Pfunk's program, which I liked, but felt even the 'low volume' workouts where too high volume, his weeks 9-12 included that type of wo.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

How do you like the jump roping? I brought one with me...just get bored real quick with  it...oh..and not that coordinated with it yet...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Arch!  That is helpful.
> 
> I like DC training as well.  imo, it must be cycled in and out, too intense as a regular routine.  In Pfunk's program, which I liked, but felt even the 'low volume' workouts where too high volume, his weeks 9-12 included that type of wo.


Glad its helpful, sometimes I feel like I ramble on LoL!!!
I agree with you my Friend, WE as a whole have to find out what works best for us, and for me it's HIT, For others it's Volume, as long as we are doing it, it's right, right??? You always seem to split your routines up very nice imo, if ya want on the HIT train my Friend, there is ALWAYS room!!!




Burner02 said:


> How do you like the jump roping? I brought one with me...just get bored real quick with  it...oh..and not that coordinated with it yet...



LOVE it my Friend!!! One of the best exercises imo it's the equivalent of swimming on land!!! Really, you get bored??? Try switchin it up, double jump for 30 seconds, then back to normal, or running while jumping, or do what I mostly do........... Daydream!!!



Today 10.26.09

RC=5/1/explode/1

Flex Leg Press
465x13

Hi-Rows
165x10

Dips
BW+60x9

Flex Laterals
140x7

Standing DB Hammer Curls
45x6 (together) + 2 Singles each arm

Close Grip, Reverse Grip Bench Press
205x9

Done...................

Walk on treadmill
10 minutes
4.0 Incline
4.0 Speed

Comments or Critiques are more than welcomed!!!

GOD Speed everyone!!!
460x13


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> LOVE it my Friend!!! One of the best exercises imo it's the equivalent of swimming on land!!! Really, you get bored??? Try switchin it up, double jump for 30 seconds, then back to normal, or running while jumping, or do what I mostly do........... Daydream!!!



That's one thing I could never do.  I think I can get 1 rep.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck with HIT.   I made good strength gains on it for about 5 - 6 weeks.   The hard part was only lifting for about 20 minutes (being a gym rat I wanted to do more).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

> A
> Squats
> Pullups
> Incline Bench
> ...



I would change the order to ....

Squat
Shoulder Press
Pullups
Incline Bench
Weighted Chins (replace Preachers)
Overhead Extentions

Just my $0.02


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope ALL is well with you ALL!!!

Doing a different routine (Suprise LoL)

Alternating 2 routines on a M,W,F schedule,
1 ALL out set
3 Movements per workout
Rep Cadence is 6/pause/explode/2
Rep Range :
Legs=15 reps, then will increase weight
Back=12 reps, then will increase weight
Chest=10 reps, then will increase weight
20 minutes of cardio afterwards

A
Squats
Pullups
Dips

B
Leg Press
Hi-Rows ( similar to Dorian Yates's Rows)
Incline Bench

Today
11.4
B
Leg Press (Flex)
470x13

Hi-Rows (Underhand grip)
170x10

Incline Bench
215x12

Elliptical 
20 minutes
level 6

Comments or Critiques always welcomed!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2009)

Short and sweet, eh Arch?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Short and sweet, eh Arch?



 Thats me!!!

Skipping the accessory work for a while, Get stronger on the Big 3 Movers, never seen someone who can Squat/Bench/Row halfway decent #'s have small arms or shoulders ya know???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thats me!!!
> 
> Skipping the accessory work for a while, Get stronger on the Big 3 Movers, never seen someone who can Squat/Bench/Row halfway decent #'s have small arms or shoulders ya know???


Hi- I"m Mike...we haven't met????
I was looking thru old pics...'03 was my best year to date....(I know...)
I could bench 315...squat nearly 400...dead lift 405....blah...blah...small arms. 

The tendonitis in the biceps will proll keep me from ever having nice size in the front...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hi- I"m Mike...we haven't met????
> I was looking thru old pics...'03 was my best year to date....(I know...)
> I could bench 315...squat nearly 400...dead lift 405....blah...blah...small arms.
> 
> The tendonitis in the biceps will proll keep me from ever having nice size in the front...



Small??? As compared to what??? I think your being hard on yourself!!!





Today
11.6.09

RC=6/2/explode/slight pause

Squats (Just below parallel)
335x21

Pullups
BWx8

Dips
BW+65x10

Treadmill
Incline-5.0
Speed-4.0
Time:20 minutes

DONE!!!

Comments, criticisms are ALL welcomed!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Small??? As compared to what??? I think your being hard on yourself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm throwing up just reading that. LOL. INSANE! That's amazing, man. Great job!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> I'm throwing up just reading that. LOL. INSANE! That's amazing, man. Great job!



Thank you my Friend, I appreciate that more than you know!!! I have decided to drop the weight down considerably (had done 505x10 just above parallel) and was not happy, so I dropped down to 335 and shot for 15 max, so I will increase by @10 pounds next time, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Squats (Just below parallel)
> 335x21


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Small??? As compared to what??? I think your being hard on yourself!!!
> 
> Squats (Just below parallel)
> 335x21


Hey buddy!
Caompared to...you....Stew...D....you know...big guys. I will have to go back and tape 1st thing in the am tomorrow, but I think my arms are still hanging cold in the 13" range, maybe 14 if lucky....and that's still with a lyer of fat on them...

Are those free weight squats? Ho-lee-moley, batman!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


>


Thank you my Friend, and right back to ya with your Deads!!!



Burner02 said:


> Hey buddy!
> Caompared to...you....Stew...D....you know...big guys. I will have to go back and tape 1st thing in the am tomorrow, but I think my arms are still hanging cold in the 13" range, maybe 14 if lucky....and that's still with a lyer of fat on them...
> 
> Are those free weight squats? Ho-lee-moley, batman!


Hey now, Thats bigger than the average bear my Friend, I sincerely believe your being too hard on yourself!!! 

Yes sir, free weights ALWAYS on the Squats, thank you for the positive feedback!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Whats up Pylon??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!

Today
11.9.09

RC=6/2/explode/1

Flex Leg Press
470x18

Hi-Rows (Underhand grip)
170x13

Incline Bench
225x10

Elliptical
20 minutes
Varied speeds

Done, short, sweet, and simple!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

Well played, sir!

Been busy.  Let's get together and catch up some time!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Incline Bench
> 225x10
> 
> Elliptical
> ...


Great incline!

Nice to see you on the elliptical


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

Is everything to failure?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Well played, sir!
> 
> Been busy.  Let's get together and catch up some time!


Thank you my Friend!!! Definatly, soon too!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Great incline!
> 
> Nice to see you on the elliptical


Thank you JD, appreciate that, I need the elliptical, LoL!!!





Double D said:


> Is everything to failure?


Yes, but only positive failure, no negatives, only done till I can't lift or pull another rep, and my partner helps just enough to basically get 1 forced rep, and then done, hitting again in a couple of days, so do not wanna dig the ditch too deep!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Incline Bench
> 225x10


Cant wait till I can do this!!!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Cant wait till I can do this!!!!!


I can't wait until I can do *anything* he does. Even the elliptical. LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Cant wait till I can do this!!!!!


Just take it slow my Friend!!!



DangerousK said:


> I can't wait until I can do *anything* he does. Even the elliptical. LOL.


Hey now, you stop sellin yourself short, your doin a great job, keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Archie, started the program you sent me today.  Not pushing real loads yet, but I can already tell what it will be like.  Thanks again!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey Archie, started the program you sent me today.  Not pushing real loads yet, but I can already tell what it will be like.  Thanks again!



Awesome, No problem my Friend, glad to help!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Workouts are looking great, man!

Those squats on the last page made me lightheaded, nice work


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Archie!
You have any contests coming up?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts are looking great, man!
> 
> Those squats on the last page made me lightheaded, nice work


Thank you my Friend, appreciate you droppin in!!! 

Squats are the one thing I can do decently, thanks for the positive feedback!!!




Burner02 said:


> Hey Archie!
> You have any contests coming up?


 Possibly one in April, not sure though, checking into my asthma medications as I type!!!







Today 11.18.09

RC=5/pause/explode/5

LEGS

Squats (Below Parallel)
365x18

Leg Curls
170x13

Leg Extensions
170x11

Seated Calf Raises
100x19

Treadmill
Incline 5.0
Speed 4.0
Brisk Walk
20 Minutes

DONE!!!

Ok, going with my Hybrid version of the Heavy Duty Routine...

Mon-Chest/Back
Wed-Legs
Fri-Delts/Bi's/Tri's

Going to do 1-4 exercises per bodypart :
Larger bodyparts like legs will obviously have higher amounts of stimulation needed, while smaller groups like biceps, will need less direct stimulation!!!

1st exercise (compound) will be heavier, ALL OUT, this is the Bread and Butter for the workout, thus shooting for the 6 rep range (I way underestimated the Squats, LoL)


2nd-4th exercise will be used primarily as a flusher so to speak, so the rep range I will be shooting for is 12!!!

As always, comments and questions are WELCOMED!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 18, 2009)

Every time I see your squat numbers, I literally just laugh out loud. That's *crazy*. You are the man! That's all I can really say, my friend.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Going to do 1-4 exercises per bodypart :
> Larger bodyparts like legs will obviously have higher amounts of stimulation needed, while smaller groups like biceps, will need less direct stimulation!!!
> 
> 1st exercise (compound) will be heavier, ALL OUT, this is the Bread and Butter for the workout, thus shooting for the 6 rep range (I way underestimated the Squats, LoL)
> ...


Hey Arch!
 See? THIS is what I'm gonna be doing! But...only have time to fit one BP!

i'm still gonna keep my RI's to a minimum to hit all sets and exercises.

BTW...parotting the others...DA'AM! those squats are off the hook! That's free weight BB squats?

I think I'd like to sit back and watch you grind those reps out, pal! Get me all motivated like....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Squats are the one thing I can do decently,



Decently?  You squat mega-weights for mega-reps and the best you can come up with is decently?    Arch, you're well past decently.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thank you my Friend, appreciate you droppin in!!!
> 
> Squats are the one thing I can do decently, thanks for the positive feedback!!!


 
Credit where credit is due, bro 

Inspiring to me because Squats have always been a weak point, haha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2009)

Arch Is The Squatmaster!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> Every time I see your squat numbers, I literally just laugh out loud. That's *crazy*. You are the man! That's all I can really say, my friend.


I thank you my Friend, I appreciate the kind words!!!




Burner02 said:


> Hey Arch!
> See? THIS is what I'm gonna be doing! But...only have time to fit one BP!
> 
> i'm still gonna keep my RI's to a minimum to hit all sets and exercises.
> ...


Then "Nike" it, you know, Just Do IT, LoL!!! Seriously my Friend, do it, try doing only one exercise per BP, and do the "Set Extenders" with them (rest/pause) and get outta the gym and recover and GROW!!!

Yes, they are Free weight Squats, ( If the bar aint bendin, I'm just pretendin ) Thanks again, you guys help keep me motivated!!! I'm gonna have to get video of them sometime, so you guys can laugh at my PAIN!!!




Triple Threat said:


> Decently?  You squat mega-weights for mega-reps and the best you can come up with is decently?    Arch, you're well past decently.


LoL!!! Thank you Triple, motivation at it's BEST!!!




Gazhole said:


> Credit where credit is due, bro
> 
> Inspiring to me because Squats have always been a weak point, haha!


They will only be your weak point if you let them, my partner could hardly do 225 when we first started, and that was his MAX lift!!! He now can pretty much hang with me!!! Of course his bench blows me outta the water, but thats another story, LoL!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Arch Is The Squatmaster!


Squatmaster, I like it JD, thanks my Friend!!!



Today 11.20.09

Delts/Biceps/Triceps

RC = 5/2/explode with control/2

PBN's (stopped at ear level)
190x10

Cable Laterals (simultaneously)
30x13

Preacher Curls
70x12

Cable Standing Curls
100x4

Cable Pushdowns
160x13

Partial Dips
BWx9

20 Minutes Elliptical
Level : 5
Speed : varied

DONE!!!

Okay, first week with new routine, will definatly have to adjust weights to HIT my desired rep range of 6 (MAX) on first lift and 12 (MAX) on second, third, etc!!!

Forgot my belt to load up the weight with, thats why I did Pushdowns first, and Partial Dips second, will reverse the order next time!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

Today 11.25.09

LEGS

RC=5/1/explode/2

Squats (Below Parallel)
405x7

Seated Leg Curls
125x13

Leg Extensions
170x14

Seated Calves
110x16

DONE

Walked on readmill
20 Minutes
4.0 Incline
4.0 Speed



HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've said it before...you are not a mere mortal man! 
405 for 7???? 
I thnk you've earned an extra helping of EVERYTHING at the dinner table, buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I've said it before...you are not a mere mortal man!
> 405 for 7????
> I thnk you've earned an extra helping of EVERYTHING at the dinner table, buddy!



Thank you my Friend, it's the one exercise I have LOVED doin since the beggining, Sick huh??? LoL!!!

Oh, believe me, I ate enuff sweet potatoes and turkey to stuff a Gorilla!!!

Hope you had a Great one too my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Arch, great leg workout as usual.  Hope T-day was good for you.


----------



## Double D (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to get to squatting what you are right now. I am close, but damn I gotta do some core work. Its always the first thing that gives out!


----------



## Andalite (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Archangel..I dunno if you remember me from a few years ago but I am back and I'm subscribing to your journal once again


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Heya Arch.  Hope the holiday was good to you and the family.

I'm out of town this week, but will be around next.  How's your schedule?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Hi Arch, great leg workout as usual.  Hope T-day was good for you.


Thank you my Friend!!! It was, hope yourw was as GREAT as mine!!!



Double D said:


> I want to get to squatting what you are right now. I am close, but damn I gotta do some core work. Its always the first thing that gives out!


Um................. I believe you just BLEW past me!!!



Andalite said:


> Hey Archangel..I dunno if you remember me from a few years ago but I am back and I'm subscribing to your journal once again


Andalite, Of course I remember you, you have put some NICE size on my Friend!!! Thank you ahead of time, hope I don't dissapoint!!!



Pylon said:


> Heya Arch.  Hope the holiday was good to you and the family.
> 
> I'm out of town this week, but will be around next.  How's your schedule?



My Friend, it was Great, hope the same for you and yours!!!

Not sure, what day would be good for you???


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Today
11.30.09
Back/Chest
RC=5/2/Explode/2

Hi-Rows (Underhand and just inside shoulder width grip)
215x5
r/p
2
r/p
1 Forced rep + 1 Negative

Incline Bench
255x5
r/p
1
r/p
1 + 1 Forced Rep + 1 Negative

Flex Pulldowns
180x12

Pec Dec
170x11

DB Pullovers
60x15

DONE!!!

Still guessin with the weights, Ideally I want this per bodypart:
1st exercise 6 reps TOTAL!!!
2nd exercise 12 reps 
3rd exercise 15-20 reps

GOD speed everyone, hope ALL had a GREAT Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll let you know on next week.  What time of day works best for you?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I'll let you know on next week.  What time of day works best for you?



Thank you My Friend!!!

Hmmm, depends on the day, what time you get off work???

Today
12-2-09
LEGS
RC=5/pause/explode/2

Squats(ATF)
415x6
r/p
2
r/p
1

Flex Leg Curls
135x15

Flex Leg Extensions
180x12

Seated Calves
120x13

DONE!!!
Treadmill
Brisk walk
4.0 Incline
4.0 Speed

NOT HAPPY at ALL with the Squats, really, REALLY felt heavy today!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2009)

Aw, don't worry about it.. .some days are just like that


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Aw, don't worry about it.. .some days are just like that



Thanks Katt, just really bothered me, kinda shook my confidence slightly!!! But NO WORRIES, The Angelman will Rock them next time!!! 


On a side note though................. My wheels HURT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2009)

....ho-lee-crap! he IS mortal...or he is just pretending to let the rest of us feel better about ourselves....


Got that funny walk today, Arch?


----------



## Andalite (Dec 2, 2009)

Those are some tres impressive squats, Archangel, sir.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thanks Katt, just really bothered me, kinda shook my confidence slightly!!! But NO WORRIES, The Angelman will Rock them next time!!!
> 
> 
> On a side note though................. My wheels HURT!!!



At least you can be glad you're not a woman,,,,, we tend to cry when we get frustrated... and that sooooo embarassing at the gym... oh yeah, I have first hand experience at that... 

oh.... hows that 'sitting down' treating you??


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

Archangel said:


> NOT HAPPY at ALL with the Squats, really, REALLY felt heavy today!!!



Workout looks pretty solid to me, bro


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Archie how do you do r/p's with heavy weight? What happens when you fail?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....ho-lee-crap! he IS mortal...or he is just pretending to let the rest of us feel better about ourselves....
> 
> 
> Got that funny walk today, Arch?


I felt mortal, was a real bummer for me!!! I'll get it next time!!! The Duck walk is definatly there, LoL!!!



Andalite said:


> Those are some tres impressive squats, Archangel, sir.


Thank you kind Sir!!!




katt said:


> At least you can be glad you're not a woman,,,,, we tend to cry when we get frustrated... and that sooooo embarassing at the gym... oh yeah, I have first hand experience at that...
> 
> oh.... hows that 'sitting down' treating you??


Yeah, don't wanna picture these legs in fishnets !!!
Sitting is definatly a work in progress 



Gazhole said:


> Workout looks pretty solid to me, bro


Appreciate that my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> Hey Archie how do you do r/p's with heavy weight? What happens when you fail?


I will actually rack it and take 3-5 BIG Breaths and lift right away!!! I guess I should post that up!!! If I get a full rep it's counted, if I do not, I don't count it, so in other words....
Lets say I squat with 100#
100x5
r/p
100x2
r/p
100x1 (failed on second attempt)
I will always try until I can't get a complete rep, and if I can't get a complete rep, even with my partner barely helping me, I do NOT count it!!!
I just simply lower the bar onto the safety bars and sit down and roll out!!! Hope that makes sense and answers your question!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Today
12-4-09
Delts/Biceps/Triceps

RC=5/1/explode/2

Seated PBN's (Press Behind Neck)
205x7
r/p
205x1
r/p
205x1

Cable Side Laterals
40x8

BB Preacher Curls
80x7

Cable Curls
100x8
r/p
2
r/p
1

Pushdowns
170x12

Dips
BW+50x8
r/p
1
r/p
1

DONE!!!

Cardio
elliptical
20 Minutes
Level 8


----------



## Andalite (Dec 4, 2009)

Those are some HEAVY BTN presses, sir. Great stuff!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2009)

Andalite said:


> Those are some HEAVY BTN presses, sir. Great stuff!



Thank you, shoulder pressing and Squats have always been my Favorites!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thank you, shoulder pressing and Squats have always been my Favorites!!!


For me it's Shoulders and Deadlifts


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2009)

Andalite said:


> For me it's Shoulders and Deadlifts



Wish I could do Full Deads, but they destroy my knees, I guess being 6'1.5" doesn't help either, really strains the lower back, so I substitute Rack Deads at times!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

Have you tried sumo style? Theres a few tall guys in my gym and one or two of them swear by sumo deads for the height reason.

Workout looks brutal as always, sir


----------



## Andalite (Dec 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Wish I could do Full Deads, but they destroy my knees, I guess being 6'1.5" doesn't help either, really strains the lower back, so I substitute Rack Deads at times!!!


Well, atleast it's a Deadlift variant


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2009)

you like behind the neck...anything?
Again...with my reading...I've read that there is no benefit of going behind the neck, yet places more stress on the rotators?


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Archangel this is Daron I did find you here so, lets get the competition going.  You create the thread on here and let me know through facebook what you named it and where to find it.  My cycle starts over tomorrow so I will be able to post after that.  Just let me know all the info that you want to include in the first few posts like, routine, current measurements, bodyfat %, days we train, and etc.  I think we should also post on facebook in the Mike Mentzer fanclub and create a thread there too that we can both post in and let me know what it is.

Thanks, and this will be fun

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman

p.s. are you still thinking about the contest in Des Moines, Iowa on May 8th.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Have you tried sumo style? Theres a few tall guys in my gym and one or two of them swear by sumo deads for the height reason.
> 
> Workout looks brutal as always, sir


Have done Sumo in the past, just might go back to it!!! Thanks for the positive feedback, much appreciated!!!



Andalite said:


> Well, atleast it's a Deadlift variant






Burner02 said:


> you like behind the neck...anything?
> Again...with my reading...I've read that there is no benefit of going behind the neck, yet places more stress on the rotators?


Well, considering I only go to eye level, I really don't go low, just enough to keep the tension on the delts, and not the cuff, hope that makes sense??? I do know if I go too low though!!!



HDHITman said:


> Hey Archangel this is Daron I did find you here so, lets get the competition going.  You create the thread on here and let me know through facebook what you named it and where to find it.  My cycle starts over tomorrow so I will be able to post after that.  Just let me know all the info that you want to include in the first few posts like, routine, current measurements, bodyfat %, days we train, and etc.  I think we should also post on facebook in the Mike Mentzer fanclub and create a thread there too that we can both post in and let me know what it is.
> 
> Thanks, and this will be fun
> 
> ...



Daron, hey my Friend!!! Glad you found your way over here, I say we just keep it in our journals here, do you have one??? If not you really should, it helps alot with everyone here!!! Also, what do you want to do??? How do you want to do this???




On a side note, no workout today, lifting partner and I where feeling under the weather, so gonna rest up a couple days, then HIT it!!!
Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 7, 2009)

Get well now not soon!


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2009)

Dude your a freak of nature. Your seated OH Presses are just sick!


----------



## katt (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Arch - when & where is the comp you are shooting for?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> Get well now not soon!


I'm tryin my Friend, I'm tryin!!!





Double D said:


> Dude your a freak of nature. Your seated OH Presses are just sick!


Thank you Brother, shoulders and legs have always been my strongest lifts!!! 



katt said:


> Hey Arch - when & where is the comp you are shooting for?


October, no date yet, its the gateway naturals, they have a page on FB too, it's in O'Fallon, Mo!!!


No workouts prolly this week, feeling horrible today, and legs would be scheduled for tomorrow, I'm hopin maybe friday, but have no problem resting this week!!! Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, M-
Do you feel them any different than front mil presses?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks, M-
> Do you feel them any different than front mil presses?



Yes, the front mili press honestly torques my shoulder, hence the reason I cannot do Arnolds!!! I feel the ENTIRE delt area firing, and my partner also comments that he can see the entire delt region WORKING!!! I only go down to eye level (I watch in the mirror) and the upper arms are pretty much parallel to the floor, so NO un-neccesary stretch and torque!!!

Also, I squeeze the shoulder blades together, also solidifying the whole shoulder girdle, and it puts the bar in line with the body, not back or too far forward, hope that helps!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

Feelin better, will definatly be ready to HIT it again on Monday!!!

Hope all is well with EVERYONE!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 11, 2009)

*Hey*

I plan on with my first post basically laying out all the information that I have collected thus far.  I have some measurements, bodyfat, nutrition, and the program I am going to follow.  All this should help me to track my progress having the bodyfat and measurements that I will test once a month to check my results.  Just let me know what other stuff you might be interested in posting.

Thanks your friend,

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 11, 2009)

*Archangel*

Hey its Daron posted my journal, the heading is HDHITman's Competition Journal take a look workout info will be posted later.

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

Daron, I checked it, Awesome to have a fellow HITter on board!!!

I'l have to take some measurements and all that stuff later and post up!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Awesome to have a fellow HITter on board!!!



OK, so whose is shorter?  













Workouts, of course.  What did you think I meant?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> OK, so whose is shorter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Not sure, I have to wait to see his routine!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll give the behind the neck presses next workout, sir!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'll give the behind the neck presses next workout, sir!



Great, just keep an eye on the level you go down too, they HIT hard my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

...you and your HIT..pal...sick, man...sick!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Arch.  Just spent a few minutes getting caught up with your journal.  all I can say is WOW.  You are a MO-chine.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...you and your HIT..pal...sick, man...sick!








JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Arch.  Just spent a few minutes getting caught up with your journal.  all I can say is WOW.  You are a MO-chine.



JD, thank you my Friend, appreciate that!!! Glad to have ya on board!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Today : 12.12.09

Age:40
BF%:20.8
LBM:196.87
TBM:247.3

Measurements:
Chest (expanded):47"
Waist:39"
Arms: Left(flexed):16.5" Right(flexed):16.5
Forearms: Left(flexed):14" Right(flexed):14"
Thighs: Left:25 1/2" Right:25 1/2"
Calves: Left:17 1/2" Right:17 1/2"

Okay, not happy at all here, the goal is :

8% BF
goal weight @ 8% BF=211.53

Calories=2473-3214.9

Averaged out = 2843.95/day for starters

Not quite sure of breakdown yet, possibly
45-50% Carbs
35-40% Protein
10-20% Fat

Okay, there you have it and there you are, Comments and of course criticisms are welcomed!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

Hard to believe that you're 20% bf after seeing that picture in your gallery.


----------



## the other half (Dec 12, 2009)

hey arch, if you are looking to get rid of any parts, i will surely take your calves. are you on the donor system?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Hard to believe that you're 20% bf after seeing that picture in your gallery.



Thats what my caliper thingy said though??? Maybe I did it wrong


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

the other half said:


> hey arch, if you are looking to get rid of any parts, i will surely take your calves. are you on the donor system?



 They are yours!!! Any of 'em, not happy with anything at all!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

TT had me wonderin if I did somethin wrong, I did!!!
Changed batteries, and re-measured 3 times, The new #'s are in red next to the old ones!!! Not much of a difference, but still different!!!




Archangel said:


> Today : 12.12.09
> 
> Age:40
> BF%:20.8 17.9
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

what kind of caliper thingies are you using?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what kind of caliper thingies are you using?



Accu-Measure


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2009)

googling at this moment...
thanks


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> googling at this moment...
> thanks



Accu-Measure FatTrack Digital Body Fat Caliper

Sorry my Friend, I didn't think to do this, had a Blonde momment!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Funny I saw the 20% and then looked at your current pic. I was going to post that there is no way you are above 17%, then I saw the new measurements... 

Bodyfat measurement is a tricky thing. I bet you are more like 15%


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Funny I saw the 20% and then looked at your current pic. I was going to post that there is no way you are above 17%, then I saw the new measurements...
> 
> Bodyfat measurement is a tricky thing. I bet you are more like 15%



That would be awesome, but better to err on the higher side rite now!!! I carry most of it in my abs and lower back, gonna try to get some pics sometime soon!!!

Cant wait to HIT it tomorrow... Back/Chest tomorrow!!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 13, 2009)

even still i would be happy to be at 17.9%. but you have one thing going for you, you know what it takes to fix what you precieve to be the problem. alot of people out there have no clue what to do. good luck, keep being who you are, you give us all alot of inspiration, and we thank you for that.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

the other half said:


> even still i would be happy to be at 17.9%. but you have one thing going for you, you know what it takes to fix what you precieve to be the problem. alot of people out there have no clue what to do. good luck, keep being who you are, you give us all alot of inspiration, and we thank you for that.



I thank you for the motivation you and others here give me, I am truelly hopeful I can give it back, and am more than willing to do so!!!

Thank you my Friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats some solid progression physique-wise, sir. Congrats! Thanks for the link to that BF caliper. I might purchase it.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Andalite said:


> Thats some solid progression physique-wise, sir. Congrats! Thanks for the link to that BF caliper. I might purchase it.



Thank you my Friend!!!
No problem, it's easy to use!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 14, 2009)

Destroy your back and chest! Measurements look solid, man!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Destroy your back and chest! Measurements look solid, man!



Thank you My Friend, appreciae that!!! Here is todays workout:

12.14.09

Back/Chest

RC=5/2/explode2

Back
Hi-Rows
225x4
r/p
1
r/p
1 + 1 Static Hold for a 10 Count + 1 Negative

immediatly to:

Incline Bench
265x4
r/p
1
r/p
1 + 1 Static Hold for a 10 Count + 1 Negative

immediatly to:

Pulldowns (Flex-Machine)
190x7 + 1 single each arm

immediatly to:

Pec Dec
170x8 + 1 Negative

immediatly to:

DB Pullovers
65x10

DONE!!!

CARDIO
20 Minutes
Elliptical
Level 8

COMPLETE Exhaustion...
Comments, Critics ALL welcomed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Comments, Critics ALL welcomed!!!


....comments? you are one of those guys that makes THIS look easy!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....comments? you are one of those guys that makes THIS look easy!



Thank you my Friend, I wish it where easy!!!


Today : 12.16.09
Legs

RC=6/slight pause/explode under control/2

Hack Squats - ATG (tried something new, forgot my belt)
405x13
r/p
3
r/p
3

Seated Leg Curls
145x10

Leg Extensions
190x9

Seated Calve Raises
130x14

DONE!!!

Treadmill
20 minutes
Incline:3.5
Speed:3.5

MY wheels are TRASHED!!! I have fallen in love with the Hack squats, Can go to total failure....safely!!!

Grossly underestimated Hacks, want 6 reps TOTAL for the first exercise, and every other one after to be 10-15 or so!!! ALthough... I did enjoy the higher reps!!!

Comments, criticisms, ALL are welcomed!!!
Hope ALL are well!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 16, 2009)

Heavy squats, big guy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2009)

Kickin' butt as usual Arch. IN-TEN-SITY for sure. You are an inspiration


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice hacks.  That's one exercise that I've never been able to do.


----------



## the other half (Dec 17, 2009)

nice workout, how long did it take, i think i would have lost a wheel if i did that workout.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate squatting without my belt! Very strong squats Arch, but what else is new right!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 18, 2009)

Strong squatting as always, sir.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Andalite said:


> Heavy squats, big guy!


Thank you my Friend!!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Kickin' butt as usual Arch. IN-TEN-SITY for sure. You are an inspiration


Thank you too my Friend, as you and everyone else is on this board, thanks to everyone who helps me push through!!!



Triple Threat said:


> Nice hacks.  That's one exercise that I've never been able to do.


Thanks to you as well, how come my Friend???



the other half said:


> nice workout, how long did it take, i think i would have lost a wheel if i did that workout.


Thank you, about 8-10 minutes, nah, don't sell yourself short my Friend!!!



Double D said:


> I hate squatting without my belt! Very strong squats Arch, but what else is new right!


I will do it on RARE occasions, but wasn't into trying it then, LoL!!! Thank you my Friend, appreciate that!!!


Today
12.18.09

Delts/Biceps/Triceps

Seated PBN's
205x8
r/p
2
r/p
1

Immediatly to:

Cybex Laterals
110x12

DB Hammer Curls
40x8

Immediatly to:

Standing Straight BB Curls
70x4
r/p
2
r/p
1

Tricep Pushdowns
Plate#12x6

Immediatly to:

Dips
BWx8
r/p
2
r/p
1

DONE!!!

Elliptical
Level 5
10 minutes

Just didn't have it in me to do more cardio, so my partner and I called it!!! Forgot the weight belt to add weight to the Dips, so just went slower than usual, really liked the DB Hammer curls and BB Curls, really, REALLY HIT my Biceps hard!!!

Comments, Critiques, ALL are welcome!!!

On a side note, Hopin my workout partner starts a journal in here!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> 405x13


Smith machine?

WOW....again.


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Smith machine?
> 
> *WOW....again.*


x 1,000,000! 

Insane workouts, man! Keep up the amazing work (like you need me to remind you. Haha)!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Smith machine?
> 
> WOW....again.


No sir, Hack Squat!!! Thank you my Friend!!!



DangerousK said:


> x 1,000,000!
> 
> Insane workouts, man! Keep up the amazing work (like you need me to remind you. Haha)!


Appreciate that as well my Friend!!!





On a side note, will be extremely busy with Family for the holidays, so I wanted to take this time and wish to ALL my Friends here:

Motley CHristmas and Happy Crue Year!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey archie. Thanks for the wishes and many happy returns to you too, sir!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Arch!
If a Happy Crue year is good, I'll take two!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, Archie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

...um....Arch?....you there? You smiting overtime?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Arch! Happy new year bro!

Lets destroy 2010 in the gym.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

so are you supersetting everything now?   I can't imagine doing push downs then going to dips... holy moses.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2010)

He did say he was going to be extremely busy over the holidays....

But they are over.  Where are you Arch?  I need some more inspiration brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe he's planning his next routine?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hey*

Hey Arch,

My current cycle of workouts are up take a look.

Your Friend

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, sorry, have been sick as a dog over the Holidays, ending in a visit to the ER on New Years Day, way to bring in the new year huh!!! I have asthma, and had unaware to myself, pnuemonia on top of it, was breathing with about 30% of my Lungs capacity, had 3 IVs and 4 breathing treatments!!! still under the weather, but on the mend, have a follow up with my Dr Monday after work, heres hopin for a clean bill o health!!! Havnt worked out since before Christmas, and have been home all week, finally went to work today... I hate bein sick!!! Sorry havent been around, I miss you guys!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! Sorry to hear that.... Was it one of those times where you knew you were sick, but said to yourself "I'll go to the doctor if it doesn't go away"... and you just put it off and put it off til you have to go?  That's the way I am. 

I hope you are feeling better soon, so you can keep kicking ass at the gym..


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear it Archie.  With the cold snap we're having, be sure to stay inside and warm.  Get well soon!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope the recovery is going well and you're back on your feet soon, sir!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2010)

Arch! I just saw this. 

You will be back in no time, and kickin' ass in the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, had my follow up with my Dr today, and he recommended another 2 weeks of recovery to be sure before I work out, and schedule some xrays to confirm that I have completely recovered, otherwise I risk going right back where I was, or even worse!!! I'm depressed, I know it's silly, but this will be a MONTH off and a HUGE setback in my targeted contest in October, I'm seriously saddened!!! Hope ALL is well for everyone else!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your setback, but you are MUCH BETTER OFF getting all the way healthy.

Get better!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2010)

What they said.
Get healed....smiting can wait.
Remember: chicken noodle soup: best fix...ever.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

That can be so hard to stay away from the gym... but....  what would you rather have?  A worse injury for going back too soon, then you completely miss the October show?... no... 

Rest, Rest, Rest


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 12, 2010)

*A little help for you recovery.*

Hey Arch if you are really worried about the strength loss during your extended leave due to illness I would suggest you get ahold of some creatine.  Research has shown that taking creatine during recovery phases will allow a person to maintain an adequate amount of your previous stength pre-layoff.  I would suggest trying that along with keeping your diet clean over your layoff and you should not have to start from square one when you do return to training, and this is only a small set-back to your training and competing in October.  You will recover and be ready to start up again and make a strong run for it my friend.

Get well soon,

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 12, 2010)

*New Workouts up*

Hey Arch,  New workouts up and much progress being made.  Feb 1st marks the first day of my 12 week pre-contest prep and diet.  So members and your help and motivation will be much appreciated during this time, advice and critiques and comments always welcome.  And any help you made need just message me or call me I will give you my cell number if that would help too.  You will rock it in October.

Your friend,

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn man, sorry to hear about your health, especially over the holidays! You're a fucking warrior to come through that and still ready to go hit the iron right away! You're doing the right thing playing it safe though, dude.

At least now when you get back to it the fires of ambition will be white hot after this setback, the progress will be thick and fast when you get stuck in again, Arch!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm doing better, just extremely tired and weak feeling!!! Ready to get this behind me and HIT the weights again!!! Sorry not comin around much, I know... I gotta get over this self pity stage!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 14, 2010)

*Get Well*

Damn Straight you do, dont focus on the now, but the yet to come, and that should help alot.  Also you might want to take my suggestion about taking a creatine supplement, to help ward off some of you strength loss due to the illness.  Just some advice so that you dont have to start at square one again, and you could be somewhere in the middle with less weeks devoted to regaining lost strength.

Hope this helps, rest up, get well, and show those weights what you and them have been missing.

Your friend 

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2010)

Take all the time you need Arch! You will be wowing us again soon


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Arch. I haven't been around in a while, and am just getting up to date. 

Hopefully you heal faster than what the doctor thought and get back to the weights double time, and I know with your hard work and dedication, a month will only be a minor setback for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm doing better, just extremely tired and weak feeling!!! Ready to get this behind me and HIT the weights again!!! Sorry not comin around much, I know... I gotta get over this self pity stage!!!


Hey bud!
You feeling better? 
You wanna feel better about yourself:
www.peopleofwalmart.com

trust me....after just a couple pics...you'll be okie dokie...


Hopefully you will be back on your feet ASAP and recommending HIIT....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2010)

burns where do you find this stuff?

mike feel better man!!  hows "lil-bit" been?  bet she is getting soo big!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

the googles...know no boundaries.
Don't forget:
textsfromlastnight.com
runinations.com
motivatedphotos.com

you can kill all hopes of productivity with these...


----------

